# Crysis 2 - update 1.2



## AMD (31. März 2011)

Es sieht ganz danach aus, als ob der Patch 1.2 am morgigen 1. April im Laufe des Tages veröffentlicht wird.

Zum einen wurde von Cry-Tom auf mycrysis.com bereits ein update zum anticheat bestätigt und es sei bereits fertig. Zum anderes wurde bereits über verschiedene Nutzer von Steam berichtet, dass sie ein update auf 1.2 erhielten (ca. 41MB) und kurz darauf Steam wieder ein update durchführte und dann wieder 1.1 aktiv war. Scheint so als wäre da ein zu früher Launch erfolgt! Zumal nur 3 Server verfügbar waren mit 1.2!

Außerdem soll wohl nach aktuellem Stand eher kein DX11 enthalten sein obwohl es noch nicht ganz ausgeschlossen werden kann! Aber wie bereits gesagt, wird es wohl eher das AntiCheat System im MP verbessern.

Sieht also gut aus, dass es morgen ein update auf 1.2 gibt.

Edit// Quellen:
http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=17859
und
http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=18111


----------



## DC1984 (1. April 2011)

Würde mich sehr über den Patch freuen!
Eine Quelle wäre für ne User-News schon Sinnvoll...


----------



## Megamember (1. April 2011)

Dx11 soll doch erst in ein paar Monaten fertig sein.


----------



## Leandros (1. April 2011)

Bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## doodlez (1. April 2011)

1. April soso  ob das stimmt ^^


----------



## cubbi223 (1. April 2011)

Lasst doch mal dieses Gehype um DX 11  bei jedem Patch. 
DX 11 ist für das spiel nun nicht gerade leben notwendig.

Ich Orakel mal was....

Wenn Crysis 2 mit Dx 11 da ist werden viele Heulen das ihr System zu schwach ist. Was der Mist soll und so

*Orakel modus aus

Wichtiger ist für mich das die Texturen wieder auf den Stand von Crysis gehoben werden.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. April 2011)

cubbi223 schrieb:


> Ich Orakel mal was....
> 
> Wenn Crysis 2 mit Dx 11 da ist werden viele Heulen das ihr System zu schwach ist. Was der Mist soll und so
> 
> ...



Ein wahres Wort. Es wird ständig über dir Grafikqualität von C2 gemeckert, aber gerade das führt ja dazu, dass das Spiel auch auf schwächerer Hardware läuft. Wäre es so wie bei C1, dass man einen High-End PC bräuchte, damit es überhaupt läuft, dann wäre die Empörung auch riesengroß gewesen...
Von daher tut mir Crytek fast schon ein wenig leid. Wie man es macht, macht man es verkehrt


----------



## doghma (1. April 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ein wahres Wort. Es wird ständig über dir Grafikqualität von C2 gemeckert, aber gerade das führt ja dazu, dass das Spiel auch auf schwächerer Hardware läuft. Wäre es so wie bei C1, dass man einen High-End PC bräuchte, damit es überhaupt läuft, dann wäre die Empörung auch riesengroß gewesen...
> Von daher tut mir Crytek fast schon ein wenig leid. Wie man es macht, macht man es verkehrt


 
Der richtigste  Weg wäre gewesen die Engine so zu programmieren, dass sie sowohl als auch beherrscht.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. April 2011)

doghma schrieb:


> Der richtigste  Weg wäre gewesen die Engine so zu programmieren, dass sie sowohl als auch beherrscht.


 
Das stimmt allerdings!


----------



## H@buster (1. April 2011)

doghma schrieb:


> Der richtigste  Weg wäre gewesen die Engine so zu programmieren, dass sie sowohl als auch beherrscht.



Die Engine kann "sowohl, als auch"
Entscheidend ist der Kontent, den man ihr zum Verarbeiten gibt!
Crysis 1 lief übrigens damals schon auf PCs, die man damals schon Schrott nannte... (Radeon 9800?!)


----------



## Rizzard (1. April 2011)

Ich bin mal gespannt ob der MP nun besser läuft wie am Anfang.
Das er sicherer gemacht wird ist schon mal gut und dringend notwendig. Aber hoffentlich laufen mittlerweile auch die Server besser.


----------



## rehacomp (1. April 2011)

H@buster schrieb:


> Die Engine kann "sowohl, als auch"
> Entscheidend ist der Kontent, den man ihr zum Verarbeiten gibt!
> Crysis 1 lief übrigens damals schon auf PCs, die man damals schon Schrott nannte... (Radeon 9800?!)


 
Stimmt, hab damals mit meine x800GTO durchgespielt. Lief sehr gut, auch ohne DX9c.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (1. April 2011)

rehacomp schrieb:


> Stimmt, hab damals mit meine x800GTO durchgespielt. Lief sehr gut, auch ohne DX9c.



aha...is klar.... komisch, das c1 mit dx9 und dx10 lief, jedoch nicht mit dx8...


----------



## Cook2211 (1. April 2011)

rehacomp schrieb:


> Stimmt, hab damals mit meine x800GTO durchgespielt. Lief sehr gut, auch ohne DX9c.



Und in welcher Auflösung? 640x480


----------



## Angel51 (1. April 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und in welcher Auflösung? 640x480


 
und das ist schon zu viel!hatte damals 2 88 ultras und die habens noch nich mal richtig geschafft auf 1600 haste nicht gesehen


----------



## AMD (1. April 2011)

Also erstmal die Quellen auf welche ich mich zum Teil beziehe:
MyCrysis • View topic - Crysis 2 Anti-Cheat Update released!
und
MyCrysis • View topic - Crysis 2 Update(1.2) Just Released On Steam?

2. @dopodlez: Mein Post ist noch vom 31.3 - also nix mit April April :p

3. Ich habe hier keinen hype um DX11 gemacht, lediglich gesagt, dass DX11 unwahrscheinlich ist und nicht behauptet es würde kommen!


----------



## cubbi223 (1. April 2011)

H@buster schrieb:


> Die Engine kann "sowohl, als auch"
> Entscheidend ist der Kontent, den man ihr zum Verarbeiten gibt!
> Crysis 1 lief übrigens damals schon auf PCs, die man damals schon Schrott nannte... (Radeon 9800?!)


 
Ja aber nicht mit allen Detail und ne guten Auflösung. Wenn ich Crysis damals mit dx10 und ner Auflösung von 1280x1024  zocken wollte hatte meine 8800GTX leichte Probleme. von AA und co. rede ich da noch nicht mal.
und mir DX 11 wird es nicht anders, gut nicht so extrem, aber anders. da die GPU dann auch für andere Sachen ran gezogen wird. da geht dann Leistung für die Bilder flöten.
das soll jetz aber nicht heizen das mir der momentane PC Games markt gefällt. er hat aber auf seine vorzüge. ich muss nicht mehr jeden CPU /GPU wechsel mitmachen. das spart ne menge geld


----------



## D@rk (1. April 2011)

Ich glaub wohl nicht mehr daran das der patch kommen soll.....
schade dafür is der mp so verbuggt


----------



## Spinal (3. April 2011)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> aha...is klar.... komisch, das c1 mit dx9 und dx10 lief, jedoch nicht mit dx8...


 
Er schreibt doch DX9c. Die X800 beherschte natürlich DX9.

bye
Spinal


----------

